# Need help with loose belly skin



## missytjg (Feb 19, 2006)

I've had 2 kids and I got up to almost 200lbs with both of them. Now that I'm down to 110lbs, I have loose belly skin and I'm trying to get rid of it without surgery. Does anyone know about any exercises that tightens up loose belly skin?


----------



## GFR (Feb 19, 2006)

Just time, exercise and a healthy diet.....still that might not be enough


----------



## missytjg (Feb 19, 2006)

I've been doing exercises and I've even cut WAY back on eating to get down to a weight that I'm comfortable with but that loose skin is still there.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2006)

You cannot get rid of the excess skin, my wife had the same problem, she ended up getting surgery to have it removed.


----------



## missytjg (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, I don't have the money for surgery so I guess I'm screwed, huh?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2006)

you can get lean and tighten up the abs, but the excess skin will remain, so yeah I guess.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Feb 19, 2006)

Can anyone have excess skin? Like males who used to be super fat for example?


----------



## kenwood (Feb 19, 2006)

have u seen austin powers at the end when  fat bastard lost a shitload of weight? did u see his skin!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 19, 2006)

It is mostly dependent on age, if you are in your 20's or early 30's your skin may get back to normal, depending on how long you were at 200 and how quickly you got to 110.  Either way, time is the only thing that will help aside from surgery.


----------



## largepkg (Feb 20, 2006)

Speaking from experience. If you've reached and maintained your goal weight for more than 6 months and you still have excess skin, you're screwed. Surgery will be your only option. I'm currently holding onto 5-7lbs of excess skin and it sucks. I will have surgery in about a year to remove it.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Feb 20, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> Can anyone have excess skin? Like males who used to be super fat for example?


yes


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Feb 20, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> You cannot get rid of the excess skin, my wife had the same problem, she ended up getting surgery to have it removed.


hawt!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> hawt!




what's that word?


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Feb 20, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what's that word?


wanna fight??


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> wanna fight??


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

>




Lightning bolt!!!!!!!!!!!Lightning bolt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Lightning bolt!!!!!!!!!!!Lightning bolt!!!!!!!!!!!




that was Dale and I playing in the snow storm last weekend out in NJ.  Dale is the guy on the right about to recieve a shovel to the abdomen from me.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Speaking from experience. If you've reached and maintained your goal weight for more than 6 months and you still have excess skin, you're screwed. Surgery will be your only option. I'm currently holding onto 5-7lbs of excess skin and it sucks. I will have surgery in about a year to remove it.


 
I remember your story, you went from x- amount to what you are today. 

I hope that was you?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I remember your story, you went from x- amount to what you are today.
> 
> I hope that was you?




was that him?  I thought the person you are thinking of had a different screen name and he doesn't post here anymore.  I could be wrong though??


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> was that him? I thought the person you are thinking of had a different screen name and he doesn't post here anymore. I could be wrong though??


 
I think your right....it may be his Avatar was similar.


----------



## largepkg (Feb 20, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I think your right....it may be his Avatar was similar.




Not sure if I'm the one you were thinking of or not. But yes, I went from 390 to 205 and currently at 240. There was another gentleman with a similar story.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2006)

You were the one who posted your before and after pictures ....right?


----------



## largepkg (Feb 20, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You were the one who posted your before and after pictures ....right?




the guy I am thinking of was blond and was really obese and got down under 200lbs.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Feb 20, 2006)

how can u tell if what u got on ur belly is skin or fat?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the guy I am thinking of was blond and was really obese and got down under 200lbs.



That was Kracin, don't know what happened to him.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> how can u tell if what u got on ur belly is skin or fat?



If you are asking this question it is fat.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2006)

That's right, he had pictures of himself showing the extra skin he had after a huge weight loss.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> wanna fight??



I would not mind watching you and my wife wrestle a little!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I would not mind watching you and my wife wrestle a little!




banned for porongraphic material.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 20, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> banned for porongraphic material.



Banned for stopping the battle of the century...


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Feb 21, 2006)

i wouldnt mind watching bigbadwolf doing anything, as long as shes naked.


----------

